# Update and favorite list problem?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Hopper update 230 fixes the favorite list forgetting channels problem? I've about had it with putting channels back everytime I look at the guide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One thing I have read is... even if they fix the favorites list forgetting channels, you still might have to clear that list out... possibly even reset the receiver to defaults... and then start over.

In other words... IF they have fixed the bug, your current list might still be "broken" and you'd need to start over.

I could be wrong, though... but that is what I've seen that seems to have fixed a few people.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be fine with re doing it if it will stay.


----------



## KilgoreTrout1 (Apr 14, 2012)

saberfly said:


> I would be fine with re doing it if it will stay.


Creating a second favorites list (in addition to the first) fixed that problem for me. I don't know if the channels still disappear from the first list, but not a single one has vanished from my second list since I created it a few weeks ago.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried that. It worked for a day and then same thing. It seems it wont keep 1 channel (as far as I can tell) Channel 50. I have to add it back every 1/2 hour and I can't add it by itself. I have to add 2 channels then go back and delete the 2nd. If I add just 50, it ignores it.


----------



## KilgoreTrout1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the exact problem I was having--down to the having to add 2 channels to make them "stick." Making the second list completely solved the issue for me (so far, at least), sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

saberfly said:


> I tried that. It worked for a day and then same thing. It seems it wont keep 1 channel (as far as I can tell) Channel 50. I have to add it back every 1/2 hour and I can't add it by itself. I have to add 2 channels then go back and delete the 2nd. If I add just 50, it ignores it.


My sister is experiencing this as well. She created list 1 then I told her to use List 2 instead because of the problem but she is telling me that list 2 is dropping channels as well.

I'm assuming that if you do the 2 channel add at once it still drops your channel later, is this correct?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine has dropped channels after the 2 channel add as quick as 10 minutes later. If I add 1 back at a time it will never accept it.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got update 230. Added channel 1 at a time and it still wont remember the action. I'm going to see if it still forgets them and I will do a factory reset and reboot and see if that helps.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

So far so good with firmware update. It hasn't lost anything yet.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok lost channel 50. Reset to factory settings to hopefully get the bug out. Redid list 1 and backed up remote with new settings. Its holding as of now.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

In case anyone is following this...after firmware 230, factory reset, and reboot all is fine.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Can anyone else confirm that Saberfly's solution works??

I have been trying for 15 minutes to add one #$#$ channel and I can't get it added to my favorites list. I attempt to make 2 or 3 changes at once yet it won't add the channel that originally disappeared.

Dish adds some "What's Hot" feature that is worthless yet they can't confirm and fix a broken feature that many people use.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine has been fine. You wont lose recordings or timers. Resore to factory settings, reboot, then redo your fav lists. After this backup to your remote. All is fine.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"saberfly" said:


> Mine has been fine. You wont lose recordings or timers. Resore to factory settings, reboot, then redo your fav lists. After this backup to your remote. All is fine.


I followed your suggestion and so far so good. I guess time will tell!


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine too. Finally


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

The update of 230 caused a problem with my external drives I only see 1 of the 2 drives and when I unplug 1 or 2 of them it turns off the hopper even though I have not touch the hopper just unplugging the hard drives resets the hopper I swear I am a hopper beta tester


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

You are not a beta tester because 230 is not the currect software version.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

RASCAL01;3145233 said:


> You are not a beta tester because 230 is not the currect software version.


I realize I'm not a beta tester I was trying to be a smart A stating that the hopper was released way too soon with way too many problems and we have all havr become beta testers


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Don't speak for me. I had precisely one problem with the 2H/3J setup I have. For the most part, the software has worked virtually flawlessly. Not a single recording has been missed - which is usually the hallmark of bad DVR programming. It works with my network, my EHD works fine... Like I said - *almost* flawless.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

djlong;3145506 said:


> Don't speak for me. I had precisely one problem with the 2H/3J setup I have. For the most part, the software has worked virtually flawlessly. Not a single recording has been missed - which is usually the hallmark of bad DVR programming. It works with my network, my EHD works fine... Like I said - *almost* flawless.


I misspoke when I said we are beta testers what I should have said is thousands of us who have the hopper are having problems such as external hard drives causing problems since this new update are favorites not saving correctly and many other things that the 722 K work perfectly but not the hopper


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I got the 234 update a few days ago and it MAY have fixed the dropped channels problem. I keep all 4 lists populated, 1 for favs, 1 for movies, 1 for music and a short favs list. 3 of them have < 50 channels and have always been stable. The other one has ~ 160 channels and has always dropped channels - mostly locals, but recently numbers in the low 100s like USA and Comedy. After getting 234 I added 2 (still have to do this) channels and the list has been stable for 3 days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please let me know if you experience this issue with channels dropping from your favorites list again so I can alert our engineering team. Thanks.



oldengineer said:


> I got the 234 update a few days ago and it MAY have fixed the dropped channels problem. I keep all 4 lists populated, 1 for favs, 1 for movies, 1 for music and a short favs list. 3 of them have < 50 channels and have always been stable. The other one has ~ 160 channels and has always dropped channels - mostly locals, but recently numbers in the low 100s like USA and Comedy. After getting 234 I added 2 (still have to do this) channels and the list has been stable for 3 days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

saberfly said:


> Does anyone know if the Hopper update 230 fixes the favorite list forgetting channels problem? I've about had it with putting channels back everytime I look at the guide.


I found the Favorites list only allows a certain number of entries (I didn't count them). It allows you to "add and save" the next entry but it won't stick when you go to your list. I just removed a less desirable entry and added one I wanted more and it was fine.

A slight modification to the software needs to be made by Dish programmers to either warn or preferably block excessive entries.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I just tried to add 2 channels to my "Normal" list - the one that has every subscribed channel that I'm interested in - this morning and neither of them 'took'.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't made any changes to my Favorites List for a few software updates. On a past version, it wouldn't allow me to add 1 channel to my list. I asked our engineering department about this issue and was advised to try adding 2 channels, which did work for me.

Which software version does you Hopper have? Please let me know. Thanks.



djlong said:


> I just tried to add 2 channels to my "Normal" list - the one that has every subscribed channel that I'm interested in - this morning and neither of them 'took'.


----------

